# these farm raised shrimp



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thes just dont compare to wild caught. You ok u can make them tste fair if you doctor them up but a real wild caught shrimp needs no doctoring. Seems odd to me that a country on the sea doesnt sell wild caught shrimp. Asked at the subic market today and she said theyre all farm raised.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

CaptainLarsen said:


> It's simple economics. Most people here can not afford to pay the higher price for fresh, wild shrimp , mussels and bangus. No different than the rest of the world raising salmon, scallops etc. in fish farms. Pure economics combined with catch quotas in the western world.


I fully understand the economics of it......its still beyond me as to why a way hasnt been found to do it.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Shrimp*



lefties43332 said:


> Thes just dont compare to wild caught. You ok u can make them tste fair if you doctor them up but a real wild caught shrimp needs no doctoring. Seems odd to me that a country on the sea doesnt sell wild caught shrimp. Asked at the subic market today and she said theyre all farm raised.


When you move down to Leyte and away from those areas the only thing available is fresh caught seafood in the markets (not grocery).


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> When you move down to Leyte and away from those areas the only thing available is fresh caught seafood in the markets (not grocery).


That is something I was wondering. I lived in mindanao before and they still raised things there. Hope its true in leyte it will all be wild c caught. Got all the paperwork completed to move our pets yesterday so about a week we should be there. Looking forward to getting back in the cleaner visayas. Will miss my american friends here in subic.


----------

